# Scolopendra ID ?



## Juky (Apr 15, 2013)

Can anyone please ID this specimen ? 
size - about 3 inches
This is my first pede, I just need to be sure. Suspect Scolopendra morsitans.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nanotrev (Apr 15, 2013)

Juky said:


> Can anyone please ID this specimen ?
> size - about 3 inches
> This is my first pede, I just need to be sure. Suspect Scolopendra morsitans.
> Thanks


It's a beautiful centipede is what it is. I do second your ID though, but I can't be completely sure.


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 15, 2013)

*This Is Why We Love Centipedes*

I agree that that's an extremely attractive centipede.  I'm guessing it's a Trachycormacephalus or the ultra-rare African Green & Peach Tiger.  Lol.

Cheers.


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats an amazing color for that pede! The red "accent" the yellow "plates... so neat!

How Big is it?


----------



## Juky (Apr 16, 2013)

about 3 inches


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 16, 2013)

I've looked at scores of centipede photos but have never seen anything quite like that...any idea of collection data?


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 16, 2013)

*African Green & Peach Tiger*

If you check out www.bugginout.4t.com they have a photo of the African Green & Peach Tiger.  There is a very close resemblance to the one on here.  The site has been shut down for years so don't get all excited.


----------



## Juky (Apr 16, 2013)

The guys selling these were selling them on an expo as Scolopendra morsitans, 25eur.
Maybe some weird color form ? 

here is one S. morsitans saying hi to it's owner


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 16, 2013)

Juky, I had one that was identical to your most recent pic and it was S. morsitans.  

Insektzuchen, This one?: http://www.bugginout.4t.com/photo.html...Very different in coloration but rarely is that useful in an ID.  Here's a key for the Scolopendra genus and one for other genera if you want to play detective, Juky:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?187323-Keys-to-Scolopendromorpha-genera

I think Trachycormocephalus has been made a junior synonym of Scolopendra but this is just what I gather from Chilobase & : http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/00222938600770771#preview

Either way, a smart looking suit on that one!


----------



## krabbelspinne (Apr 20, 2013)

I don`t agree with Scolopendra morsitans. I think, it is something very special!

The green and peach tiger centipedes is a common colouration of Scolopendra morsitans from different african countries, but the specimen in your pic looks different!


Let me check before I write down my guess...


----------



## Nanotrev (Apr 20, 2013)

krabbelspinne said:


> I don`t agree with Scolopendra morsitans. I think, it is something very special!
> 
> The green and peach tiger centipedes is a common colouration of Scolopendra morsitans from different african countries, but the specimen in your pic looks different!
> 
> ...


Krabbelspinne is here! Behold, for we may all know very shortly! I myself am anxious to see.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 20, 2013)

krabbelspinne said:


> I don`t agree with Scolopendra morsitans. I think, it is something very special!
> 
> The green and peach tiger centipedes is a common colouration of Scolopendra morsitans from different african countries, but the specimen in your pic looks different!
> 
> ...


Color me intrigued in peach and green  Would love to hear what you may come up with...


----------



## Juky (Apr 23, 2013)

well ? anything ?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 23, 2013)

Juky said:


> well ? anything ?


I'm going to defer to krabbelspine on this one.  Patience, he doesn't visit too often


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 10, 2015)

This is an old thread and I'm sure I'm too late to be helpful but if you look super close at the structure of the first and last tergites of the trunk closely you can see they are shaped identically to Cingulata. Now that is obviously no definitive way to say it's a North African Cingulata (that region specifically is what I'm betting) but through further investigation I have noticed many other defining traits. Look at the structure of the cephalic plate where the antennae connect closely and then notice the anterior transverse suture is not super visible which is a good hint at Cingulata. Some more evidence I found was on the terminal legs at the prefemerol spines and the prefemerol process. They match Cingulata as well from what I can see but that part of the photo is a little fuzzy. Also the "at rest" angle of the maxillapedes along with the over all structure of them really points at Cingulata too. The spiracle placement and structure matches too but that is the same amongst a ton of species, still a clue none the less. I know of a similar CF of Cingulata that I actually have but mine lacks the red stripes. The North African ones tend to max out at 3.5"-5" although both mine are under 5". Anyway that's my take on it after spending the last 3 hours looking at various pede species super closely and looking up taxinomical keys to Cingulata as well as 7 other North African species. Too bad I wasn't a member back when this was posted. I am by no means an expert but I did take a long time attempting to key out your specimen and truely believe it to be some type of Cingulata, which veriaty I'm unsure. Knowing the location of collection would help 100% pinpoint it but I'm sure that's lost information. Sorry I couldn't help sooner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nanotrev (Oct 11, 2015)

I was actually going to agree. It definitely looks like Cingulata. There's a photographer on Deviantart who is in love with that species. One has to remember to look at structure and not just color, as I'm sure many here know.

Edit- Here he is!
http://bullter.deviantart.com/
Page 12 of his "Macro" section.


----------

